# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Tokë e qiell, kërkoj

## fara

Sot pata një hall
kisha një problem,
desha me't ringjall
babush shpirti jem.

Nata yje plotë
përtej tyre shikoja,
syyë mbushur me lot
lutjen e thoja:

Eja babi im
më jep një këshillë,
më merr në përqafim
zemrën me ma kfill.

Se shoku im thotë
babi kur të përqafon,
mbushesh energji plotë
problemin e kafshon.

Tokë e qiell kërkoj
pakëz ndihmë babai,
mami më këshillon
por zemrës i duhet ai.

----------


## fara

E bukur si hirushë 
me ruaza në gushë,
me fjong në kokë
jam më e bukura në tokë.

Familjarët në përgjithësi
të bukurës si vejnë kufi,
mbretreshë më thonë
pa pasur fron.

----------


## fara

Cdo fëmi në botë
e dua, e kam mik,
më lindi një dëshirë sot
ta kem shkopin magjik.

Fjalët magjike i di
Ba-BI-di,bu-Bi-Di-Bu,
dua cdo fëmiu
asgjë mos me i mungu.

Do të udhëtoja nëpër botë
në mbrëmje, e agim,
do të zhdukja lot
t'ju ipja zemrave shpresë.

Ba-Bi -Di, Bu -Bi-Di -Bu
zemra ime është magjike,
cdo fëmi në botë du
t'jet mirë t'më ket mike.

----------


## fara

Unë jam vjeshta
në vazhdim në disa rreshta,
ju tregoj me emocione
kam shumë profesione.

Cdo herë në shtator
unë bëhem piktor,
luaj me nuanca
si miu dhe maca.

jam dirigjent
kam erën instrument,
jap ritëm non stop
më mirë se hip hop.

Kreator jam o mik
jap shiun pikë-pikë,
edhe shiun konop
edhe akull copë-copë.


Mirëpo në shtator
e bëj punën me zorr,
ndihem keq vërtetë
kur thaj miliona fletë.

Punoj me shumë zell
askujt s'ja kam hellë,
për më tepër premtoj
gjithëmon kështu do të veproj.

----------


## fara

Biblioteka është dhomë
ku vetëm libra gjen,
me vite aromë
letre brenda ndjen.

Libra me miliona
njeri afër tjetrit rrijnë,
me temat nga  ditët tona
por edhe nga antika vijnë.

E presin dorën ti marr
ti shfletoj me kujdes,
s'ka nevoj për orar
mundesh në mbrëmje e mëngjes.

Merr libra dhe i kthen
ky është rregull  përherë,
një fshehtësi zbërrthen
tjetra të pret menjëherë.

Biblioteka është dhomë
e këndshme e mirë,
mbushur me aromë
kushkoj me dëshirë.

----------


## Nete

> Sot pata një hall
> kisha një problem,
> desha me't ringjall
> babush shpirti jem.
> 
> Nata yje plotë
> përtej tyre shikoja,
> syyë mbushur me lot
> lutjen e thoja:
> ...


Sikur te ishte e mundur,kjo asgje sdo doja :i terbuar:

----------


## fara

Natën  hapa dritaren
 qiellin yje plotë pash,
shpirtin ma rrëmbeu
dua një gjerdan - thash.

Duket edhe hëna
mendja mu kfillë pastaj,
ajo është nëna
e kësaj bukurie paskaj.

Asnjë nënë nuk fal
fëmijët e vet,
fillova të shikoj pafjalë
këtë bukuri të vërtetë.

----------


## fara

Duket si mizë
në qiell lart,
fakti që lëvizë
për mua është art.

Pasagjerë plotë
vend për bagazh,
ka dy pilotë
dritare për pejsazh.

është radari
që e kontrollon,
ai është i pari
mungesën që ja dikton.

Në pistë ateron
i madh pa hesap,
pakëz pushon 
qiellit i ngjitet prapë.

----------


## fara

Afër gjyshes ulem
dëgjoj përrallën e vjetër,
me saraj  të bukur
me princ E mbretër.

Princi u martua
por ndodhi cast i pafat,
nga magjia u rrëzua
princesha e ngratë.

Por shërim gjeti
tek magjistarja e mirë,
tani urdhëroi mbreti
- thirrni botën mysafirë!

Na ftuan dhe ne
të shkojmë në saraj,
e ndërpreva: - para se me le ?
se unë në mend se mbaj?

Gjyshja më përqafoj
tha - përralla kështu e ka,
përrallat kush tregon
në festë e ftojnë pandarë.

----------


## fara

Eshte i pa pune
babi im me vite,
dhe sa e di une 
kur s'ka shite simite.

Por deri tani besoj 
ka bere cdo pune tjeter,
argatlleku le te rroj
ky zanat i vjeter.

Del ne mengjes 
ne nje rruge qyteti,
pret plote shprese
ndonje zoteri ,ta marr, me veti.

Te copetoj  dru
te rregulloj dicka ne oborr,
shtepi  me ndertu
nga 7 deri 19 rrafshe 12 ore.

Asnjeren se refuzon 
babi im argat,
vec shpesh komenton 
dita shume e gjate.

----------


## fara

E di ti ,se patkoi
eshte kepuce, e kalit,
pa te, nuk besoj 
se mund ti ngjitet malit.

Nga rrezja qe percllon
fjolla e bere acar,
patkoi eshte gjithmone
ilaq i parapare.

Keshtu qe dimer, e vere,
me vete i mban,
por kur i prishen ,atehere
i rregullon mjeshtri nallban.

Kovac, populli e therrete
patkojt kur ja gozhdon,
kalin nuk e vret
dhe nuk e lendon.

Por per hamshorin
patkoi s'eshte ne  trend ,
se eshte banor
fushave pafund ,ku ngarend.

----------


## fara

Cdo dite, ne kuzhine,
mamaja ime,
tregon shkathtesine
kur pregatite ushqime.

E kendshme kjo ere
per veti ,me bene,
por duhet cdo here 
para se me ngren.

Duart ti laj
te ulem ,ne vendin tim,
nuk pres me pastaj
shijoje ushqim.

----------


## fara

Zana motra ime
eshte me e madhe,
 e menqur ,dhe trime
ka zgjidhje per halle.

Ajo ,nuk gabon
une ,keshtu mendoj,
por ,mami kur e qorton
me bene, te dyshoj.

----------


## fara

Nje lule  keputa
ne vazo ,e kam  vene,
me vone, e luta ,
t'me fal, nese bene.

Ndoshta ,bera gabim 
egoiste u tregova,
per qefin tim
lulen nga jeta, e privova.

E bera nga dashuria
se shume e dua,
me mahniti bukuria
besoj ,do t'me fali, mua.

----------


## fara

Vesha nje fustane
me ngjyre te kuqe,
te dukem tamam
si nje mollekuqe.


Mire u rregullova
dola te dera,
te pres nuk pritova
sa te vij pranvera.

Prita sa prita
pranveren se takova,
ne shtepi erdha 
mamit i tregova.

Ishim ne ballkon
mami nisi me qesh,
-gjelberimi na tregon
pranvera eshte mes nesh!

----------


## fara

Libri eshte oqean
ka pasuri te papare,
por ne dore e mban
mbledhe margaritar.

Libri eshte kosmos
 ka pafund hapsire,
ec  mbi te se medoemos
ecja te bene mire.

Kur  merre njohuri
truri nise  me levize,
behesh tjeter njeri
ide te reja ngjize.

Truri i ngacmuar 
nga informata te marra,
do jet  i predispozuar 
idene ta qoj  perpara.

Ngjizja eshte evolucion
qe duhet zhvilluar,
fundi jep revolucion
por gjithenje duke rifilluar.

----------


## fara

Shok kitara
nuk do maskara,
por nje punetor
qe do ta mbaj ne dore.

Ti eci cdo gisht
posht - lart deri ne bisht,
me shume elastike
sikur bene gjimnastike.

Shpejt apo ngadal
por pa u ndale,
ne kete rrugetim te mbare
leshon ze gjdo kitare.

Here te duket qan
here gazi se mban,
tingulli -tingullin shoqeron
ne harmoni gjithmone.

Kur mblidhen pike- pike
na japin muzike,
apo thene ndryshe melodi
qe e do cdo njeri.

----------


## fara

Bera nje vizatim
zogun ne fluturim,
mami tha - i bukur
- me pelqen kjo pikture.

E vuri ne ram kete vizatim
e beri gati per ekspozim,
pstaj e vari ne mur
te mos humbet kurr.

----------


## fara

Mami eshte qershi 
mami eshte kajsi,
mami eshte embelsire
prej embelsirave me e mire.

Se te gjitha keto shijoj
me mamin kur bisedoj,
e mbush shpirtin plote
jam me e lumtura ne bote.

Mami kur prek mbi plage
s'mbetet shenje as vrage,
mami largon cdo rrezik
me mamin nga asgje s'kam frike.

----------


## fara

Hero eshte babi im
eshte dhe deshmor,
flete syri plote shkelqim
zemra e vogel ne krahror.

Ne nje fushe te gjelberuar
me peme, e me ara,
shpirti e ka leshuar
nga plaget e marra.

Babi me ty jam krenar 
dua qe me mua te jesh ti,
e kalova klasen  e pare
ne varreza shkova me kenaqesi.

Mamin ne krah, librezen ne dore
u ula  afer,varrin ja lemova,
jam nxenes shembullor
do jem gjithmone i tille  i premtova.

----------

